# Sat 5PM EST (GMT -5), 9PM GMT 0 VIDEO CHAT SCHEDULED



## living_stradivarius (Jul 12, 2006)

Violin Historian Cheniston K. Roland has a LOT (as in 12,000+) of recordings (LPs even) to share, plenty of stories to tell, and techniques you might find useful. He's played on 8 Strads, 2 Guarneri, knew Menuhin, Oistrakh, and the Beatles. We'll be having weekly meetings... times will be posted. This Saturday he will be lecturing at 5PM EASTERN Time (which is 9PM GMT 0 since the US has not adjusted clocks yet for DST).
Other guest lecturers are soon to come!

www.cmgchat.co.nr

You can see and hear multiple visitors at once, which means it's possible to put on a joint performance (hopefully the delay would be minimal).
Join us if you can; you may also use the room to share your own music live with other visitors!

Tonight's lecture will be a presentation and review of rare recordings
-- early violin recordings of Bach & Paganini including the 1906 recordings
of the Paganini cadenza.
Cheniston will also play a the Premier of the Stravinsky Violin Concerto from his collection.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Let me express sincere gratitude and thanks on behalf of my wife and I for last night's interactive video chat with our learned host, Cheniston (violinland). We were treated to an hour and a half of intelligent discussion, typically scouse humour (if you're not from the UK, you'll need to look up 'scouse' ), and some absolute gems from the depths of violin recording history.

Anyone who hasn't yet been part of these live discussions really ought to get involved. Indeed, if you think you could host an hour-long slot on any given area of classical music - great pianists, for example, or lesser-known sopranos whom you think the world should know more about - get in touch with living_stradivarius who runs the chat site. He'll be more than delighted to help you set up your session and promote it to ensure a good number of participants.

Remember, if you have a computer with no microphone or webcam, you can still see and hear others during the discussion, and type your questions and responses. If you have the technology, you can also get your face on screen ... and your voice, too.  And possibly the most exciting aspect of this excellent site is the ability for anyone to play music on their computers and have it heard by everyone else during the discussion - a great way to illustrate your point. (Though of course, you wouldn't want to do this in the middle of someone else's talk. )

Look forward to seeing even more people at the next session.

FK


----------

